
TSA officers now required to wear masks at airport screening checkpoints - bookofjoe
https://www.tsa.gov/news/press/releases/2020/05/07/tsa-implements-additional-covid-19-safety-measure-us-airports
======
sacks2k
Why wasn't this enforced 3+ months ago?

